# Nat'l Park Service Centennial - Volunteer!



## NancyNGA (Oct 26, 2016)

The National Park Service turned 100 on August 25, 2016.  Happy birthday NPS!

"If you're a retiree with time on your hands, consider volunteering at one of America's 401 national park units. You won't be paid, but you'll enjoy new acquaintances, wildlife in its natural habitat, sparkling night skies — and a sense of performing a meaningful service." 

GypsyNesters website - a group of retirees and empty nesters who volunteer regularly

 Kay Markel, a GypsyNester, discusses the program at Okefenokee Wildlife Refuge, Georgia






National Park Service websites: 

Get Involved 

Find a park with  opportunities.

A ranger and a volunteer point out directions at an indoor information counter, Valley Forge National Historical Park.







More senior volunteers (Location unknown, just a neat picture from the NPS website ) 











?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2016)

Great suggestion, Nancy!


----------

